# 10" sliding miter vs 12" standard miter



## CZSteve (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking to get a new miter saw for home use.
I'm just a 'suzy homemaker'; not a pro, but do quite a bit of various projects around the house.

Mostly used here at our house but do help my brother and parents at there house so portability is nice.
Garage is filled will plenty if 'stuff' - plan on using on a portable stand.

NOTES:
- Currently have a very mediocre standard single bevel 10" (Pro-Tech). yeah, I know but it was free - that's another reason I want to upgrade.

- A sliding 10" seems like it would be more versatile than a 12" but I'm afraid it will be more susceptible to alignment problems because of the slide mechanism (probably end up w/ a Ryobi for my needs). I'm also thinking the slide might be too bulky.
- 12" seems to make more 'practical' sense with fewer moving parts and although bigger than a stnd 10" not as big / bulky as a 10" slide.

There have been times that I wished I had a bigger cut section than the standard 10" provides?
Thoughts?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Makita 10" sliding bevel saw. It has proven to be extremely useful for a wide range of projects, including making trim and molding, cutting large pieces of wood such as 6x6 boards, mitering, and cutting angles on rafters. I have not had any alignment problems in over 4 years, it does need to be adjusted occasionally, but that is relatively easy and quick.

This is not a low end saw, I think it cost several hundred dollars, and it is possible that the less expensive models will have alignment issues. this saw bevels both directions (highly recommended), and has very heavy sliding steel rails (also recommended). I use this saw more often than my table saw because of the ease of cutting long boards. Mostly these days I use the table saw to rip stock.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A good compound slide is the way to go, if you don't need it you can still sell it if it is a good brand name. Ryobi is not a good brand, some will say it is but I have worn several miter saws out in my career and owned one Ryobi, it lasted maybe two or three months using everyday. The older Dewalt slides are good but the newer ones I don't like as they have too much play in them. For the money I would go with a Makita, they are good and just never seem to change. The slide will cut a 1X12 while the compounds won't. This is JMHO


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Like they said----For general house hold projects the 10" slider will be a favorite---

Do get a better quality one. You will use it more than you think.---Mike---


----------



## CZSteve (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree regarding Ryobi general quality.
Opinion on Kobalt?
I see them as maybe slightly better.
Kobalt 10" slide is $199.00; while no where near a Makita the price is very tempting...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have any experience with the Kobalt but for $199.00 new I would question the quality. You may be able to find a good saw at a pawn shop. I had much rather have a good compound none slide than a poor slide. The old Hitachi saws were good but their quality has fallen trying to appeal to the market with all of their bells and whistles. 

The main thing I look for when buying a miter saw is the side ways play of the blade, when the blade is all the way down. Example, with blade all the way down, try to move the handle of the saw side to side to see how far the blade will move with moderate pressure. While some saws will move maybe 2 or 3 degrees others will move even more. 

If a saw moves as much as 1 degree I leave it alone. The reason is this, when cutting, say a piece of door mold, on a 45 degree and the saw is off 2 degrees, then the other piece is off another 2 degrees, you will not have a 90 degree fit and you will have pretty bad gaps at the joints. You will have to recut maybe several times to get the pieces to fit, which cost time and materials not to mention the frustration. 

I know a good saw will cost on the high side and the choice is yours as to what quality of work you will accept or how much work you are willing to do to over come the poor quality of the cuts of a poor quality saw. 

One of my main saws I have now is the Dewalt DW708 which I love and I use an older Hitachi for very small cuts. Dewalt quit makeing the DW708 for some reason and are making the DW 718 which I don't like because of the sideways play and are not built as heavy. The bars on a 708 are over and under where the 718 are side by side and are smaller on the 718. I have used the 708 saw for several years before I retired and it is still in excellent shape to do pro work.

After buying a saw stay away from Dewalt blades as they wobble and will not cut the way you need them too. The blades are another whole different subject.

Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I had the same decision to make a few years back. I had to consider the fact that I would be using the saw on the job, which means removing and placing it back into my trailer. Then there's the problem with only so much space within a trailer, so size mattered. I borrowed a friends 12" DeWalt to take the saw in and out of the trailer--back breaking to say the least. He also has a 10" he uses only for trim, I tried that and it was much better. I don't build homes, just do HandyMan work. I also found that the 10" would fit under my table saw--more tools in less space. Consider all of your factors in when making your decision. David


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the DeWalt DW708 as well and it's a great saw. I have a 12" comp saw as well. I bought the sliding 12 because I was building a house and need to cut 7" crown on a bevel. Since then, by 12" comp has sat on a shelf. The added capacity of a 12" sliding saw makes a big difference.

If money is a big issue for you, then stick with a 10". However, I would stay away from the bargain brands.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have no special experience other than my own, but I think it could be dependent on your intended use. In my mind, sliding miter saws have more moving parts and, all other things being equal, more slop. If I want to make precise cuts for interior trim, picture frames, etc. I would opt for the non-sliding variety. If precision is not important, and your intended use is more for rough framing and larger items of lumber, then go with sliding.

Like others have said, the non-slider is also smaller and lighter. Depending on frequency of use and intended purpose, you may be able to get a nice non-slider and a handheld circular saw for the same price as a slider. One can make some nice cuts with a handheld and straight edge. 

BTW, I have had both 10 and 12" dewalt units and have been happy with both. I am with the others on Ryobi, though for a couple-times-of year use for rough cuts, they are fine I am sure.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oberkc said:


> I have no special experience other than my own, but I think it could be dependent on your intended use. In my mind, sliding miter saws have more moving parts and, all other things being equal, more slop. If I want to make precise cuts for interior trim, picture frames, etc. I would opt for the non-sliding variety. If precision is not important, and your intended use is more for rough framing and larger items of lumber, then go with sliding.
> 
> Like others have said, the non-slider is also smaller and lighter. Depending on frequency of use and intended purpose, you may be able to get a nice non-slider and a handheld circular saw for the same price as a slider. One can make some nice cuts with a handheld and straight edge.
> 
> BTW, I have had both 10 and 12" dewalt units and have been happy with both. I am with the others on Ryobi, though for a couple-times-of year use for rough cuts, they are fine I am sure.


I am not trying to sound like a smart alack or anything but I will put my DW708 up against any miter saw for accuracy. I have used it to cut very small pieces all the pieces in the picture below were cut on the DW708.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> I am not trying to sound like a smart alack or anything but I will put my DW708 up against any miter saw for accuracy


That looks like nice work. I suspect, however, that this reflects the most important tool in the box....the woodworker. I agree that one can get good work from a variety of tools. I have seen good work from those of hundreds of years ago. No miter saws there. Just time, skill, and experience. Often times the only difference using tools is time saved.\

Again...looks good. I would be proud to have that in my house.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oberkc said:


> That looks like nice work. I suspect, however, that this reflects the most important tool in the box....the woodworker. I agree that one can get good work from a variety of tools. I have seen good work from those of hundreds of years ago. No miter saws there. Just time, skill, and experience. Often times the only difference using tools is time saved.\
> 
> Again...looks good. I would be proud to have that in my house.


Thanks buddy, you are so right, I have seen fellows with really good tools do not so good work. When I started out in woodworking there were no electric miter saws that I knew of. My dad started me out on a handsaw type of miter saw and it was more accurate than the electric ones of today. 

Sorry about hijacking your thread Steve.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

What do you guys think of Rigid?


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> What do you guys think of Rigid?


I have read several posts from those who make a living using tools who don't like Rigid. I am not one of those. I have only a small collection of Rigid tools, but they are all wholly adequate for my needs. I do a bit of woodworking in the winter, house projects all year, and the occasional project for freinds. Never had a problem, other than failed batteries, which they replaced for free, no questions asked.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't tried a Rigid so I can't help you on that one, sorry.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought an used Chicago electric 10 inch sliding miter for $40 recently. Originally bought at Harbor Freight I imagine. It seems to perform well so far. I figured for the price I'd take a chance on it. Found the manual on the Harbor Freight site. 

I'd say an occasional user should look for precision over durability if you have to make a choice. It's not like you are going to be using it daily on the job. 

As far a Rigid, I am impressed with some of their products I have seen. Their angle grinder has a nice look and feel to it for example.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> I am not trying to sound like a smart alack or anything but* I will put my DW708 up against any miter saw for accuracy*. I have used it to cut very small pieces all the pieces in the picture below were cut on the DW708.



I'll second that.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

oberkc said:


> I have read several posts from those who make a living using tools who don't like Rigid. I am not one of those. I have only a small collection of Rigid tools, but they are all wholly adequate for my needs. I do a bit of woodworking in the winter, house projects all year, and the occasional project for freinds. Never had a problem, other than failed batteries, which they replaced for free, no questions asked.


I am like yourself I also have a few rigid tools and they suit my needs very well but I kind of was hesitant on purchasing a rigid miter saw until I got some feed back on people that actually used them on the job.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ve used and abused my 708 for years unload and load daily the saw looks beat up all to hell and never have I had to adjust anything. 

If there is such a thing as a bullet proof chop saw the DW708 would be it.

Although sometimes at the end of the day my back wishes I’d use something else.


----------

